# Best game ending



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

The best game ending is given to black ops
The Guinness world record for the best game ending goes to : Call of Duty – Black Ops | iGyaan.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

the last 4 or 5 missions were amazing to play. Nothing could be predicted before hand.
Not everyone likes this game but I enjoy it everytime I play 

btw some games seem to have come too low [gta 4, and Halo combat evolved which wasnt even on list ]
I can safely say Halo combat evolved had a ending exponentially better than Crysis 2
edit: looks like my eyes are failing. misread it.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 15, 2012)

i have played halo but not crysis so cant compare but halo ending was great, it should be there....


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

For me, best ending was of :

Prince of Persia Sands of Time


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm...I wonder why


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

Dino Crisis 2


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

I never finished any game  other than cod mw,crysis 1.
Worst ending crysis 1


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Halo combat evolved which wasnt even on list


It is on the list, ranked 14th


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder why this game was winner. I mean its a personal question. Maybe the decision was biased. My best ending is for POP Games and AC games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2012)

Braid.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Braid.



True dat...


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

Written by bunch of COD BO fanbois.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ +1


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> It is on the list, ranked 14th



Sorry. post edited.

BTW, 2 games which I dont think deserve a place are- 
1) GTA: San Andreas.(could've been given lower rank)
2) Crysis 2(doesnt deserve a place in this list)


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting!! do I need to know the story of MW/MW2 to enjoy Black Ops?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Charan said:
			
		

> do I need to know the story of MW/MW2 to enjoy Black Ops?


 Nope. Its a seperate game and has no relations with previous games(unlike Modern Warfare series)


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Braid.



yup 
also "To The Moon"


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nope. Its a seperate game and has no relations with previous games(unlike Modern Warfare series)



good, time to pick up a copy  , 
BTW , how is MP in Black Ops? good server available?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 15, 2012)

Not in India. You will hardly find any server.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Charan said:


> good, time to pick up a copy  ,
> BTW , how is MP in Black Ops? good server available?



Thats something debatable. All I know from friends is that it had servers in Malaysia and Singapore, Hong Kong side.

So the pings there is more important. Also most players are busy in Modern Warfare 3 now.

mods: sorry for offtopic.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2012)

IMHO, the best ending I've seen is of Blood Money, the one where the credits start rolling and we believe that 47 is dead, but after a quick combo, he wakes up in slow motion. Man! That was awesome.

[YOUTUBE]V9QcKZBkV-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 16, 2012)

*sarcasm* Fable 3 has the best ending hands down... i was afk for the final boss battle for about 2 mins and still came back and beat him.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2012)

this is hilarious OP is giving news on best game ending on Random News...
& others posting there best one's...


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 16, 2012)

5yrs And i am still waiting for Ending of DOTA.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2012)

RoadRash , there is a video for every event i think.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> this is hilarious OP is giving news on best game ending on Random News...
> & others posting there best one's...



because others are either not satisfied by what news say or they are amazed.

Simply they are discussing on news.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 16, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption had an awesome ending too


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

Portal 1?

oh its on No.7  not bad


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Charan said:


> good, time to pick up a copy  ,
> BTW , how is MP in Black Ops? good server available?



News - Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 3 - Free Weekend Coming, Pre-load Now!


----------



## noob (Feb 17, 2012)

portal 2 for me..loved the way she was thrown outside and the door bang.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 17, 2012)

If it were for "The most unexpected ending", AC Revelations must have topped the list.........


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> 5yrs And i am still waiting for Ending of DOTA.



DoTA is a loop. Putting it here is a crime. Even WoW is much better in comparison. Atleast it ends when a new version comes and servers die. 

Also wanted to add, DMC3 ending to the list. Really epic battle with Nero in the end. 
PS2 game though!


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2012)

Sarath said:
			
		

> PS2 game though!


what you say??
PS3 , Windows and Xbox360 and ios only!!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

DMC3 HD edition for PS3 then  (yet to release- this month)


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> DMC4 HD edition for PS3 then  (yet to release- this month)



you look confused.

1.DMC 4 was released for ps3 not ps2.
2. DMC HD Collection coming this year include 1,2 and 3se(all ps2 game). not 4 as it is already on current generation console


----------



## Sarath (Feb 18, 2012)

I was talking about DMC3- corrected above too.

Didn't finish DMC4. Got bored after Nero's arc


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Also wanted to add, DMC3 ending to the list. Really epic battle with *Nero* in the end.
> PS2 game though!



hmm now what will you say about, Nero in DMC3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Also wanted to add, DMC3 ending to the list. Really epic battle with Nero in the end.
> PS2 game though!



 Nero was there in the end in DMC3 ?


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Sarath mixed up.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Resident Evil 4 has best story and game ending according to me


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Resident Evil 4 has best story and game ending according to me



Epic game it was


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

why COD MW3 is not in the list? its ending is the best of the modern warfare series and the most thrilling. anyone here know about "Freelancer", its a space sim by microsoft, released about 8-9 years ago, and it has also a very good ending.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> why COD MW3 is not in the list? its ending is the best of the modern warfare series and the most thrilling. anyone here know about "Freelancer", its a space sim by microsoft, released about 8-9 years ago, and it has also a very good ending.



Freelancer is mentioned in "Must Play Games Thread".

See post 456 in below link.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/141901-must-play-games-suggest-me-game-thread-16.html


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2012)

I loved Saboteur ending.
ACR ending was too long, but good and entertaining.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Crysis series has also good endings but i love crysis 1 more bcoz of open environments.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 20, 2012)

NFS Most Wanted also had a really good ending..
jumping on the other side.. making the rockport police the biggest fools..
they still are!! and we still are the most wanted!!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Mafia-I had a really good story and an epic ending.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2012)

I think a lot of games have really well written endings. It would not be fair to call either of them as the best. Some games that come to my mind are:

Jazz Jackrabbit (both games)
Max Payne 1
Hitman 2
Hitman: Blood Money
Darksiders
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (especially the evil endings, but only if you are well versed with the backstory)
The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
World of Warcraft: Fall of the Lich King
Deus Ex: Invisible War (The story was actually one of the few good things about that game)

If I had to take a pick at the "best", IMO it'd be a tie between Darksiders and TCoR: Dark Athena


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 24, 2012)

ajaybc said:


> Red Dead Redemption had an awesome ending too





abhidev said:


> I think Mafia-I had a really good story and an epic ending.



so true ! cant seem to remember any other. just some faint memories of shogo - mobile armor division, black ops, world at war, call of juarez (and may be a few more) with some really impressive and impactful endings.


----------



## eggman (Feb 25, 2012)

Heavy Rain?

It has got multiple endings, and I thought all of them were spectacular!!


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2012)

Portal , surely. The cake , the music.

Wait , i think Mafia has the best ending.

"Mr. Salieri sends his regards ... "


----------



## Assassini (Feb 26, 2012)

Does any one remember Prince of persia tree of life?It was really good,not the best though.Best would be...Assassins creed 1 acc. To me.


----------



## Alok (Feb 26, 2012)

^Yeah pop4, i like. But best for me was pop:sot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Portal , surely. The cake , the music.
> 
> Wait , i think Mafia has the best ending.
> 
> "Mr. Salieri sends his regards ... "


Epic ending by good proportions. It was one of first games I had completed. When the ending came I was taken aback. Awesome ending 

But comparing it with Mafia 2. Mafia 2 didn't feel even 50% as good as original game


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Epic ending by good proportions. It was one of first games I had completed. When the ending came I was taken aback. Awesome ending
> 
> But comparing it with Mafia 2. Mafia 2 didn't feel even 50% as good as original game



Yeah..too much driving compared to actual action.


----------



## braindead (Feb 27, 2012)

Cave story


Spoiler



Flying away on a dragon


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> But comparing it with Mafia 2. Mafia 2 didn't feel even 50% as good as original game



true that...


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2012)

braindead said:


> Cave story
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



so kawaii.


----------

